# ADS Instant HDTV PCI Driver



## Mr Mu (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi hope some1 can help?
This "ADS Instant HDTV PCI" driver just won't work on my recently installed 64 bit PC. It just shows "code 10" error. So what do I do to get sound?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This driver comes with Vista 32bit and 64bit.
Is this Vista OS legit with Keycode and activation?
When you attempted to install or update (Microsoft update) did you disable your Anti-Virus protection?
It may be blocking the install.
Bill


----------

